# Angry with husband



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's been 3 years since moving on, it still hurts on Mothers day and Christmas, but I can honestly say it really does get easier, but you never really accept it .  However 1 month ago I left my husband, he is a closed book emotionally and he has an awful temper, I can't be unhappy and lonely forever. He recently admitted he never wanted children, that's why we never have a physical relationship (once ever 3 months now, despite me asking, it hurts to be turned away so often)
When we were trying he would only ever do it twice a month and he wouldn't stop drinking then. I feel so angry, I gave up my fertile years for him, I'm going through the early menopause at 38 years now. So no husband and no children, living with my parents, you never know what life has in store for you.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am so sorry.  What a horrible situation.  I don't have words of wisdom, but wanted to pop on and send you a big hug.  You are very brave and I hope that the next stage of your life works out for you.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Not sure if it helps as long as your situation is still so raw and you've not been separated very long, but do come take a look at the Single Women thread, there are plenty of us who started our journeys single after failed relationships, and it sounds like you're not quite ready to give up your dream of being a mum. 38 is not too old for a lot of things, including adoption or some other ways to involve children into your life. Best of luck with this new chapter from me too xx


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

hi

just wanted to send you a big  .  That's hard.  But equally you are very brave and even though it feels old at 38 I can assure you that life will bounce back with some surprises in store for you - I'm sure of it!

It would be a good idea to work through that anger.  I mean, who wouldn't be angry!  What you don't want, is to end up bitter.  There will be a whole new chapter for you.. but have to get through this bit first.

Just also wanted to tell you my story: Never fell pregnant with partner of 13 years (he also didn't really want kids and like you the physical side was on his say so..).  Was alone at 40.  Met somebody at 43 and surprise pregnancy for first time ever at 45.  I did miscarry and have failed at IVF (donor egg) since then so I haven't yet found my happy ending.  But I'm 48.  YOU HAVE TIME!!!!

Hang on in there
xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Big hugs 

I agree with the ladies on here - you are still relatively young!! My SIL has just had my gorgeous nephew at 39 naturally and my cousin at 39 has also just had a little boy.

Do visit the single ladies thread and have a read, many women decide to go it alone and feel so happy with that decision, scary though it is. Just look at Halle Berry, pregnant at 48 and Gwen Stefani at 44, Madonna at 42 (just picking random celebs as we all know who they are!).

I also found this story on guardian really inspiring, funny and touching from a lady in a very similar situation to you xxx

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/apr/06/adopting-baby-from-china-julia-sweeney

/links


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Littlecat -I only recently read Julia's book 'If its not one thing, it's your mother' - it was fantastic! Try and get a copy 
On another note it is no longer possible for single adopters to adopt from China, but there are plenty of opportunities in the UK - I've been totally addicted to 'Wanted: a family of my own' on telly!
Anyway, it's easier to make a choice that leads to your happy ending when you're not carrying the dead weight of an unhelpful partner.x


----------

